# Where can i find Bio-Spyra?



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

I have looked at 2 local places and these online places: thatfishplace/bigals/doc fosters and nothing.

The research on this stuff sounds awesome.

Anyone used it? and know where to buy it?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Many here have used it and yes it does work.

As for purchasing on-line................................

http://fishstoretn.com/bio_spira.html

http://www.elmersaquarium.com/h125bio_spira.htm


----------



## The Gallonator (Sep 20, 2006)

Damon said:


> Many here have used it and yes it does work.
> 
> As for purchasing on-line................................
> 
> http://fishstoretn.com/bio_spira.html



I just got mine from them, they were very helpful


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

You can probably get it from an lfs. That's where I've always purchased mine.


----------



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

I read in a previous post somewhere that Bio Spira might be illegal in certain states. Dont ask me why.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Keep in mind that if you are looking for it in your local stores you will need to check the coolers. This needs to be refrigrated until it is used.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

and NOT frozen


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

got it at a local place, had to call around some.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd go with Bacter-Boost over Bio-Spira. That stuff is crazy. It cycled our 175 gallon tank in 2 days. The bio-spira, never worked for us.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

BioSpira is the only readily available product that contains the appropriate live bacteria needed for the biological cycle. There is one other product but it is not available to the general public, its something that public aquariums and other such huge volume places use. Bacter-Boost, Cycle, etc., do not have the right live bacteria and are pretty much useless.

Contrary to popular belief, however, Biospira is fine unrefrigerated for a short length of time, as long as its not allowed to get too warm or frozen. So sayeth Marineland in their FAQ anyway.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

They also said that although nitrobacter isnt the nitrifying bacteria in natural settings it can still be the dominant population of nitrifying bacteria just as the nitrospira can in the aquarium setting. So if thats true, why would the addition of bio-spira work better than an addition of nitrobacter? There might be an answer to that, but it just makes me think that its possible that bio-spira and nitrobacter might have the same effect.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Sorry, I'm not a scientist. Just telling you what various scientists have told me and what I've read on the Biospira website. No other product in bottles on shelves have the correct LIVE bacteria necessary to cycle a tank. "Live" is the key word there.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Nitrosomas convert ammonia to nitrite. Nitrobacter convert nitrite to nitrate. Most forms of algae can use ammonia more readily while fewer can use nitrite. All tanks have algae so less nitrosomas are needed but you still need a viable population to prevent algae outbreaks. bacteria also get first dibs on organic waste. Algae is third (plants are second). In an aquarium Nitrobacter is more prevelant because it has less competition. But nitrosomas are still the foundation of a cycling tank and balance in it.

One source of info..........
http://www.fishdoc.co.uk/filtration/nitrification.htm


You then still have anerobic (o2 depleted areas) in which converts nitrAte back into nitrite and thus nitrobacter are working again 

Hope that was clear........ It can be a little confusing.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry Boxermom, i didnt mean to direct my post at what you said, it was just an articulation of a general thought. 

Damon were you trying to answer my question? (srry)


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not really. Just give everyone an idea of what bacteria does what and why they are in the quantities they are when a tank is balanced and mature. Obviously nature has many more organisms that remove docs before they can break down whereas our home aquariums dont.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thats what makes this hobby more than just throwing fish into some water and placing them on your windowsill. Its an living environment in a glass case.


----------



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

harif87 said:


> Thats what makes this hobby more than just throwing fish into some water and placing them on your windowsill. Its an living environment in a glass case.


That was almost the exact thing that my teacher said to me when I told him my senior project was to aquascape a tank. Made me sad a little bit to see how naive the public can be on things.


----------



## loach<3r (Nov 8, 2006)

I also found a product called Turbo Start. I've read some blogs / articles and its reputed to work better than bio-spira. "TURBO START #700 contains concentrated Nitrosomonas and Nitrobacter nitrifying bacteria cultures." - from the website : http://www.fritzpet.com/turbo700_main.html I plan on trying it to cycle my new quarantine tank. Apparently if you add it into a spiked tank you can "fishless cycle" with it. You can get turbo start from: 
http://www.everythingfishy.com & http://poseidonsrealm.com/ 
I have yet to actually purchase it, but I'll post about it later if it turns out to work well.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, TurboStart is reportedly as good as BioSpira. It isn't as readily available as BioSpira though, which is why I try to remember to always say BioSpira is the only one "commonly available" that quick cycles.

BTW, BioSpira is now available from drsfostersmith.com too.


----------

